# Knee Pads for XC



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

sorry if this has been asked before but ...Ive recently hurt my knee (again) and I normally ride XC but I do go places where is a bit more mountainous and technical (more rocks and such)...and I need some knee pads that I can ride in but aren't so bulky..but protect me as well..what do you suggest?


----------



## memi (Nov 14, 2011)

Same here a bit. I went to sport authority store and bought knee pads kina thin for 8 bucks.


----------



## YRG (Feb 26, 2012)

Six Six One makes an evo knee pad in varying thicknesses (so do others). Pick the amount of protection you want. I find the thinner stuff to be only a little more than scuff guards. But every little bit helps


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

G Form pads work for me. Light, and not bulky at all.
gform.com
Far less bulky then my Lizard Skins, which are not too bad to pedal in, for what it's worth. But hard shell pads are huge overkill for XC.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

661, TLD, Fox, RaceFace, POC etc all make decent kneepads, some might not be too bulky for XC.
How much protection do you want, and what is "too bulky"?


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

do you use the 661 evo?


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

well..I use to have some fox launch pads w/ shin guards and even tho I liked em...it seemed to be a bit much..I know they make shortys in those..so thats what I was leaning toward.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

there are times I am riding more than XC...some of the places I go have alot of rocks and such...kinda mountainous..but there are times I need some more protection...but I am also riding some long distances as well.

I got some rock gardn pads that seem to be a bit bulky...maybe I just have to get use to em.


----------



## Dgage (Aug 20, 2006)

G Forms


----------



## Checkpointoffroad (Sep 26, 2011)

I have tried 661 but have the new iXS Barrecloth now and they are awesome!


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

do you have any trouble riding in the pads?...what kind of riding do you do?


----------



## Checkpointoffroad (Sep 26, 2011)

No trouble at all, Minnesota riding, trees, cross country


----------



## memi (Nov 14, 2011)

661 but have the new iXS Barrecloth
Never heard o.f it. Where do u find it?


----------



## Checkpointoffroad (Sep 26, 2011)

Hans Rey wears them. Unreal cycles.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

id try 661 evo, poc, or g form. all light and thin.


----------



## Checkpointoffroad (Sep 26, 2011)

iXS Slope-Series EVO knee guard iXS Knee/Shin


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Another g form vote here. You don't even really notice them with all the pedaling us XC guys do.


----------



## pillguy8 (Jul 30, 2006)

I have used]d 661s for many years. I just got POC 2.0s last week and they are really nice. They offer more side knee protection


----------



## Dose (Apr 19, 2009)

661 Evo Lite XC for XC riding.....There are bigger pads for bigger applications but these are pretty sweet for XC.


----------



## Ötzi (Sep 20, 2004)

Depending on how much coverage you are looking for, these may work for you. 
Knee Caps / Men's / Arc'teryx
I know it isn't the same but i have walked hundreds of miles in them here in Afghanistan. They are the best kneepad I've ever worn and see no reason they wouldn't work on the bike.


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

Naturally Aspirated said:


> Another g form vote here. You don't even really notice them with all the pedaling us XC guys do.


I just picked up a set of g-forms for my long board riding. I was thinking they would work great on a bike as well. They have a nice compression effect on the knees and feel really comfortable with no binding or rubbing in my first ride.


----------



## Andrewfuzzy (Jan 25, 2012)

Ive got some 661 Rhythm Knee / Shin Guards work great quite thin but feel like i could land on stone and still be able to get up......cost was £32 which i thought was reasonable .and they give me great protection yet remain comfortable....i did buy some thicker knee pads ( name escapes me but well known make) but found they made my knee cap feel like it was about to pop off after a couple of hours riding so not brilliant


----------



## boz1971 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have 661 EVO (too hot for summer) EVO lites, not bad but need a size smaller and gforms, nice and light, don't know there on. However ripped them trying to pull them up while riding since they slipped. Can't decide whether to replace or not. I only used them @ 1/2 dozen times.Going to try some others on this weekend.


----------

